# Western Ultramount plow problems. Please help!!!



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I have a Western ultramount plow, which when hooked up to the truck wiring, the pump will run as if it was building pressure, but will not move in any direction. I pulled the reservoir off, and the pickup/filter was attached to the pump unit as it should have been, so I did not luck out with that simple fix. Where should I direct my attention to next to help get me going in the right direction. 

Thanks


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I wish I could help but I'm not familiar with a Western Plow. Have you checked the lift and angle solenoids for power when activated?


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Rick547;1712573 said:


> I wish I could help but I'm not familiar with a Western Plow. Have you checked the lift and angle solenoids for power when activated?


No, I have not. I took a brief look at them, and they appear to be some sort of electro-magnets, which go around a cartridge that bolts into the pump housing. Basically figure out which one is activated by which action and probe with a meter, and see if I am getting voltage there..... probably 12v?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

xjoedirt55x;1712725 said:


> No, I have not. I took a brief look at them, and they appear to be some sort of electro-magnets, which go around a cartridge that bolts into the pump housing. Basically figure out which one is activated by which action and probe with a meter, and see if I am getting voltage there..... probably 12v?


I would hope you would get 12 volts DC at each coil when you activate them. You can also do the screwdriver trick if you don't have a voltmeter. When activated the coil should have some magnetism on top the coil. You should be able to feel it while touching the screwdriver to the top of the coil.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Rick547;1712734 said:


> I would hope you would get 12 volts DC at each coil when you activate them. You can also do the screwdriver trick if you don't have a voltmeter. When activated the coil should have some magnetism on top the coil. You should be able to feel it while touching the screwdriver to the top of the coil.


Rick, I appreciate the input. Unfortunately with how cold it is I am staying warm tomorrow, but I will get out there Wednesday after work and I will check the coils. I appreciate your input and will definitely post my findings on Wednesday evening.

Keep warm.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

xjoedirt55x;1712748 said:


> Rick, I appreciate the input. Unfortunately with how cold it is I am staying warm tomorrow, but I will get out there Wednesday after work and I will check the coils. I appreciate your input and will definitely post my findings on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Keep warm.


I too plan on keeping warm. It is -11 degrees here tonight. I was out in this stuff today and almost got stranded getting to my daughter to plow her out. Not good thing to do. At my age I should know better.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Rick547;1712765 said:


> I too plan on keeping warm. It is -11 degrees here tonight. I was out in this stuff today and almost got stranded getting to my daughter to plow her out. Not good thing to do. At my age I should know better.


Its somewhere around there here too.... many degrees too cold for my blood. Glad you got her out and everything is good.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

*Update*

So I had a little time to tinker around with her today, and I am sure I will over the next week or so as it is supposed to be close to the 50's so I am hoping I can get somewhere with this.

Anyways, I checked each of the three magnetic solenoids on the side of the pump, and all three are showing the magnetic properties when charged with a 12v source. Out of curiosity, I ran some wire with clips from the solenoids to a multimeter in the cab where I could control the plow since I did not have anybody helping me, but only showed around 7.5v across the board. I was not getting any power through the light blue wire to solenoid 1, which is closest to the truck, or the rear most solenoid, which I am guessing is responsible for the lift ram.

After doing a left, right, left, right movement of the plow and the motor kicking on every time, but the plow not moving, I cracked open one of the angle rams hydraulic hose, and there was plenty of pressure in it, then while it was off, I hit the button and fluid gushed out.

My thoughts are that the lift ram, ran by solenoid 3 is not getting voltage for whatever reason, and that is causing me to not have any up movement of the plow. I am thinking maybe I will "hotwire" the cartridge solenoid, and try to hit the in cab button and between the in cab controller activating the hydraulic pump, and the solenoid being directly wired in, I should get some pressure in the lift ram.

Now, I also think there is a separate problem with the relief or something of the left/right rams. Any suggestions?

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

xjoedirt55x;1715130 said:


> So I had a little time to tinker around with her today, and I am sure I will over the next week or so as it is supposed to be close to the 50's so I am hoping I can get somewhere with this.
> 
> Anyways, I checked each of the three magnetic solenoids on the side of the pump, and all three are showing the magnetic properties when charged with a 12v source. Out of curiosity, I ran some wire with clips from the solenoids to a multimeter in the cab where I could control the plow since I did not have anybody helping me, but only showed around 7.5v across the board. I was not getting any power through the light blue wire to solenoid 1, which is closest to the truck, or the rear most solenoid, which I am guessing is responsible for the lift ram.
> 
> ...


I wish I had a schematic for your plow. I might be able to help you out. The 7 volts dc is not enough. I would check your battery connection and your ground. It could be nothing more than corrosion in the main connector.


----------



## GONZO911 (Nov 29, 2013)

YOU CAN GO TO westernplows.com AND CLICK ON THE PARTS/SERVICE BUTTON. THEN SELECT SERVICE PUBLICATIONS LIBRARY THEN SNOW PLOWS, MECHANICS GUIDES AND LOCATE THE TYPE OF PLOW YOU HAVE. HAS A CHART FOR THE SYMPTOMS YOU HAVE. THE S-3 VSALVE IS POWERED FOR RAISE AND ANGLE LEFT. HOPE THIS HELPS
ADDED NOTE. THE WIRE IS LIGHT BLUE.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.westernplows.com/wp/pdf/...traMount Straight Blade with Relay System.pdf

There is a direct link to the mechanics guide..... and seems to be pretty in depth. My problem is frustration at this point.

Just from memory the main power terminals off of the battery are clean as a whistle. I may have to probe the connectors along the way and see where I am dropping the voltage. I will also check the pump for voltage. If you could skim through the mech guide, and give me some other things to check/look for, I am hoping to put some diagnostics time into the setup this weekend. Hopefully I will have somebody to give me a hand so I do not have to use jumper wires to get my multimeter back to the cab for readings.... which I am thinking may be the culprit for some of the voltage drop.

Gonzo911.... Thank you also, I should have posted the link for others to have quick access to. The light blue wire is one I am getting no voltage to when I try and raise the plow.

Anyways, thanks for the feedback.... like I said, I plan on tinkering around with it a little this weekend so if you know of anything I should do to help diagnose... I am all ears.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Just wanted to update this thread as I have finally worked through the problems.

After scratching my head and "hot wiring" the coil directly and the plow moving, I tested the controller, and it turns out that was my problem. Then I found out I had a hydraulic line that was bad so I replaced that, then found my relay harness had wires just breaking off and causing my lights not to work, but after a few hours of cutting wires and crimping ends on and re-connecting, she went out the next day and ran a full 12 hours as she should.

Thanks to those who responded with help... just bouncing ideas really helps keep my head in it when I get frustrated.


----------

